# need help with flicker circuits



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I need some ideas as to where to go or get the flicker circuits for lanterns, candles, etc. I've already been to monsterlist. Amazing I don't already have something in the stacks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What kind of lights do you want to use - LED or incandescent?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I used this link. It was really easy once you get the hang of it.

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I've already been to holloweenpropmaster. Not a bad site. I'm hoping for LEDs but will settle for incandenscents.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Why not just get a mess of those little LED flicker candles? If they aren't bright enough, you can swap in a new LED. They're cheap, too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

yeah! I have made both of those!

for a lantern use otakus led hack and use a 9 volt to save space if needed. I used this in my secret reaper prop (which i still cant post here, thanks to the slowpoke reaper) and it works great.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16052


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

took a look at the other thread... pretty good. I'll pass it on to my friend who's doing the electrical work.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I always liked this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10038


----------

